# Lotos ct520d wiring???



## negatronix (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi. I recently purchased a Lotos ct520d to learn how to TIG weld. One reason I purchased this welder is for its claimed ability to run on 110 or 220. My question is... Has anyone wired this specific welder to run on 110. If so, how many amp receptacle did you run it off of, and how well did it work for you? I know very little about welding, and even less about electrical wiring, so any help would really be appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## xalky (Mar 22, 2014)

I looked at those machines when I was first in the market for a tig welder. 

Any machine that is designated 110-220v will always run better on 220v. The ownwers manual should tell you what the amp draw of your machine when running on 110v. If not the owners manual, then there should be a plaque or a sticker on the outside of the machine or inside where the pig tail connections are connected. You'll need to size the receptacle, at or slightly, above that rating.


----------



## negatronix (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for your help xalky.

They recommend 30 amp 240 v.... so, I am going to run a plug or sub panel into my garage. 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------

